# Homestead going up for auction soon, in Cuba, IL.



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would love to have some homesteading neighbors! 
This is a pic of the corner of the property. I would say there is about 3 to 4 acres.








Here is a block building, guessing about 30âx 50â








This is the garage. Iâd say approx. 20âx50â








Spring fed year round creek in back yard with lots of trees.








Pictures of house, four bedroom two story with basement in half.
Front of house








Back of house








Side view.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Also, this is sectioned off of 300 acres that will also be selling (this farm is not listed anywhere as of yet). And the farm right next to it will be selling Jan. 14 it is 227 acres also, with house and cattle barns. See [FONT=&quot]http://www.sullivanauctioneers.com/ [/FONT]for more info. on this farm listed under Hackett Farm.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, i love the looks of this place, just trying to find a job right now up by peoria would be hard in this day and age. it is close enough for us to church though, we church on north side of springfield, and homeschool coop is in springfield. i sent you a facebook message, i could meet ya there later if you are up for showing me the place. left my cell number on my facebook message so call me if you want to meet up bc i wont be by my computer all day.


----------



## jimdi4 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice place just what I was loking for ...But too far away ...I am near Lemont IL...Maybe Yorkville area will be possible...:hrm:


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, now you have my interest. I am up Northern IL but have an desire to get to a place with a little more space and a better place to consider raising a family. Any ideas on the quality of the out buildings? I will have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you considering the property I have taken pictures of or the other property I didn&#8217;t. The block building in the pictures would need some new windows and roof. I think there is concrete in 2/3&#8217;s of the building. The garage is just chipboard with tin roof. I do think it has an all concrete floor though. The house pictured will be sold in the spring. 

The Hackett farm will be sold Jan. 14. The house with 59acres and the buildings are awesome! Total property being sold is 227acres. http://www.sullivanauctioneers.com/01.14.11.Hackett/photo.html


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Shawn, how many acres are you looking to buy? The house pictured above is attached to 40 acres, which will sell in Jan.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and for a few more dollars, the family is selling an additional 250acres across the street from the house pictured above. About 50/50 crop/woods, I would guess. They said they had a total of 300acres to sell. Just the house and 3acres is selling in the spring. Auction for the rest of the land will be in January some time. Total land selling on my street next month is approx. 550 acres. WOW, hope I get some goooood homesteading neighbors! :nanner:


----------

